# Texas Laws regarding being gifted or inheriting a gun



## butterflynurse (Jan 27, 2011)

My husband inherited a gun from a relative. What are the laws regarding ownership of the gun that has been inherited or if you receive a gun as a gift?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The gun is his, for all practical purposes, and there are no registrations required.

If it should ever be used to commit a crime, the serial # may be traced back to the original purchaser, through the gun store records of the place that the original owner made the purchase...if it was purchased recently enough for there to be any records. Beyond that, an investigator would have to track it down by interviewing someone who knew where the gun went, when the original purchaser lost possession of it.

Basically, it's like inheriting a toaster. Nobody really cares.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

That's much better than in North Carolina. Here you need a permit to inherit a pistol. :smt017


----------

